#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Тибетская медицина

## Нико

Верите ли вы в эффективность тибетских лекарств? Помогали ли они вам когдо-либо вылечиться от той или иной болезни?

----------


## Ондрий

1. не верю. Максимум - эффективность как в любой другой народной медицине с траволечением. Травы с минералами не лечат ни вирусные, ни бактериальные заболевания, разумеется, но могут косвенно поддерживать уже имеющийся иммунитет.
2. не помогают тем, кого я лично знаю из тех, кто долго лечился у тибетцев. Пришлось им, в итоге, обращаться к западным хирургам т.к. все запустилось от такого "лечения".
3. знаю некоторых высоких ринпоче, которые ложились под нож западной медицины. (позор Менцикангу! разогнать однозначно эту богадельню!)


если есть серьезные проблемы со здоровьем, обращаться нужно только в хорошие западные клиники с оборудованием и нормальной диагностикой, а не тибетским "анализом" болезни по вкусу мочи и пульсу.

----------

Alex (28.08.2013), Pema Sonam (28.08.2013), лесник (16.11.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Однозначно "да" для меня лично и для некоторых тех, кого наблюдала в применении лекарств и общении с тибетскими ламами-целителями. Если есть глубокая кармическая связь, действуют. Но не всегда так, как предполагается больным. :Smilie:  

У меня много лет идет общение со стареньким тибетским ламой-доктором. Приходится ходить к нему с русскими и переводить его тибетскому переводчику или просто народ сопровождать по их требованию :Smilie:  Так что видела процесс лечения напрямую, развернутый во времени и последствиях для многих людей. Тут важна совокупность всех умений ламы и дисциплинированность больного. И медикаментозная часть далеко не самая важная. А кармически у людей, которые к нему ходили, может, и не у всех, во всей их жизненной ситуации пошли положительные перемены. Двух раковых больных по причине тяжелой формы не удалось спасти, но они ушли из жизни легко, ясно, закончив все свои дела и без сильных страданий от болей.

Тибетские врачи в современное время не применяют режущих техник, и активно советуют в тех или иных случаях идти прямо к западным врачам. А потом уже могут грамотно назначить поддерживающие и противовоспалительные средства. Они ведь карму человека и прочие буддийские дела учитывают. Они и сами активно лечатся у западных врачей при переломах, необходимостях хирургического вмешательства и не вешают западным людям лапши на уши - зависит от нравственных качеств самого тибетского врача. Это нормально лечить больного всем арсеналом доступных врачебных средств. И ответственный грамотный тибетский доктор даже может послать Вас на обследование печени, хотя она Вас вообще не беспокоит, прежде, чем назначать Вам тибетские лекарства. А потом выясняется, что это был совет вовремя. Мой друг-небуддист сначала показал рентген смещенных позвонков, и лама ему подробно описал, что тот должен делать поэтапно. После чего друг сходил на операцию, которой сильно побаивался и откладывал, и потом через пару месяцев после западных лекарст и восстановления пропил курс тибетских лекарств.

Тибетские лекарства хорошо снимают воспаления и помогают при многих процессах. Нужно только найти знающих врачей и качественные лекарства.

Вообще любой процесс лечения зависит от личной кармы больного - если она благая, - придут совершенно неожиданные нужные врачи, западные или восточные и специалисты, все будет сделано вовремя. Тибетский доктор, как я сейчас убеждаюсь, давал мне далеко идущие кармические советы, только сейчас понимаю, как он мне значительно помог. И я хотела одного, а выяснилось, что он знал, что со временем мне будет лучше другое :Smilie:  Он при мне дал несколько настолько грамотных советов моим друзьям и родным, что они до сих пор это вспоминают :Smilie:  Ну, и случались всякие обыкновенные чудеса. Но у меня не только этот опыт быть рядом с мудрыми людьми, так что прямо могу сказать, что именно этот тибетский доктор мудрый. При том, что у него самого сильно искривлен позвоночник. И он удивительно живой, с чувством юмора и глубокими буддийскими качествами, и еще он раз в неделю ведет Гуру-Йогу в центре. 

Про других докторов не знаю, но и в Дхазе они мне помогали :Smilie:  Но надо быть дисциплинированным в приеме тибетских лекарств, не мешать себе сомнениями. прямо исследовать процессы в собственном теле и не делать скороспелых выводов. Тибетскому доктору надо доверять, хоть и проверять. И о сомнениях своих надо ему сказать.И послушать, может, ты сам некудышно лечишься. И западному доктору надо доверять и проверять :Smilie: 

Тибетские лекарства действуют не сразу, потому что у них у многих накопительный эффект, особенно у ринченов. И только при правильно назначенном курсе и тщательно выполняемом может быть эффект. И образ жизни больного должен быть здоровым. 

В прошлом году  на учениях мне в палатке тибетский врач велел срочно принимать средство для головы, и этот совет мне крайне помог, потому что мы сидели на сквозняке, и я сама чувствовала, что сейчас "поеду". У меня при воспалении воротниковой зоны начинается берентит, и я рискнула не пить западные средства. Не заболела. И две моих подруги пили тибетские лекарства.

 И по моему мнению, любой врач может помочь или не помочь. Мне не все и западные лекарства помогают - очень сильно народ дурят. Особенно в России. ВОн, в Италии все стоит в закрытых шкафчиках и все по рецепту, кроме косметики и памперсов. Западная медицина - это открытый бизнес, а фармацевтические кампании - это вообще отдельная тема. Про стоимость лекарств вообще говорить не буду. Лечусь любыми средствами, которые годами проверяла, не запариваюсь - западное или восточное. Главное, чтобы не фуфло. Западные клиники, даже самые крутые, тоже могут не помочь. 20 лет уже ими так или иначе пользовалась. Я б даже сказала, что лама мой получше в некоторых вещах соображает :Smilie:  В любом случае лучше послушать мнения нескольких разных врачей, а потом решать. А моя поликлиника по месту жительства в Питере обслужила меня грамотно, быстро и бесплатно :Smilie:  Окулистка вообще суперическая попалась. Правда, летом народу там нет :Smilie: 

Конечно, все ждут сразу чудесным образом вылечиться. И предъявляют тибетским врачам такого рода претензии. А о собственной карме забывают.

Вот такой у меня опыт. Этот лама мне своего рода мама. При том, что я ужасный скептик, мне пришлось кое-что в тибетской медицине признать :Smilie: 

Ринчены пью в полнолуние и в новолуние каждый месяц. Как собака чувствует необходимость нужной травы при отравлении - так и я без сомнений чувствую, что мне это надо. Все тибетские ламы, даже не врачи, мне дарят ринчены. Геше Джамьянг Кхенце передал перед совим уходом ринчены для меня - я не просила. Две увесистых пачки и говорил, чтоб принимала определенные.

----------

Бхусуку (01.01.2014), лесник (16.11.2013), Тензин Таши (28.08.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

ну конечно, Пема, кто бы сомневался.

PS. сама постановка вопроса "*верите* ли вы в некие _лекарства_" доставляет.

а вы верите в Священный Аспирин?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Верите ли вы в эффективность тибетских лекарств? Помогали ли они вам когдо-либо вылечиться от той или иной болезни?


Помогали снимать симптомы некоторое время, а вылечиться от болезни не помогли. Поэтому в эффективность верить перестал.

----------

Вова Л. (01.12.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Помогали снимать симптомы некоторое время, а вылечиться от болезни не помогли. Поэтому в эффективность верить перестал.


Может, это от врача зависит и от правильно подобранных лекарств? Моей маме, например, от артрита тибетские лекарства помогают хотя бы тем, что уменьшают/снимают боль.

----------


## Ондрий

Нико, а разве вы перепробовали все западные лекарства от артрита и они не помогли?

----------


## Тензин Таши

И западная медицина хорошо и тибетская тоже. На своём примере и примере моей семьи знаю - тибетские лекарства, ринчены и пр. - работающие методы. 
Конечно не от всех болезней, конечно требуются условия, систематическое наблюдение и лечение - вообщем всё то о чём уже писали , что и так понятно.

----------


## Нико

> Нико, а разве вы перепробовали все западные лекарства от артрита и они не помогли?


У меня пока нет артрита, мама что-то пила раньше, ей не помогало. Я не знаю, как можно "перепробовать" все западные лекарства. Среди них есть панацея от артрита?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Может, это от врача зависит и от правильно подобранных лекарств? Моей маме, например, от артрита тибетские лекарства помогают хотя бы тем, что уменьшают/снимают боль.


Я и говорю — снимают симптомы, но не лечат саму болезнь. В точности как и с Вашей мамой.

Кстати, по иронии, именно в этом врачи китайской и тибетской медицины обвиняют западную медицину.

----------

Ашвария (28.08.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> ну конечно, Пема, кто бы сомневался.
> 
> PS. сама постановка вопроса "*верите* ли вы в некие _лекарства_" доставляет.
> 
> а вы верите в Священный Аспирин?


Вот Вы и сомневайтесь на здоровье. Я необоснованного ни доверия, ни сомнения не питаю. И не гребу всех под одну гребенку - и пациенты и врачи бывают разные, и их взаимодействие совершенно непредсказуемо.Я все проверяю на собственном опыте, тщательно подумав. у меня в семье все отличаются завидным здоровьем, потому что я вообще продвигаю профилактику и правильное отношение к телу и уму, в чем совершенно солидарна с тибетскими и западными врачами. 

Я четко также знаю, как это все бывает - тебя хватает кармический поток, и тебя вытаскивают те или иные люди. Я смотрю на кармические отношения и присутствие нужного человека в нужный момент, кармическое проявление доверия и правильное отношение к собственному телу и уму. Я не раз наблюдала, как это кармически образуется. как бы само собой. А не помогает - копнись в своих кармических предпосылках. Ваши выводы - помогает-не помогает - это все от неглубокого понимания кармических процессов. Вы что считаете. что всегда должно быть одинаково и должно помогать? Иногда должно вообще не помогать, чтобы была дхармическая польза.

Я верю в священный аспирин только при конкретном его действии, а не до. Причем я четко знаю, что мой организма на него реагирует по-разному при разных моих состояниях, и поступаю, не как ослица, всегда одинаково. Он на самом деле иногда священный, в правильный момент и правильно примененный. ОН доступен в силу благой кармы и помогает только в силу нее.

Я тибетскую медицину нашла в какой-то момент, когда никакие советы и рецепты западных врачей в шикарных клиниках мне не могли помочь. И тщетельно проверила, как она на меня подействовала.

Я стараюсь мудро подойти в каждом конкретном случае и нахожу нужных людей, которые мне помогают. Знаю, каким образом их находить, проверять и селекционировать.

И четко знаю разрушительное действие сомнений, когда даже в очевидном сомневаются.

----------

лесник (16.11.2013), Мария Дролма (18.12.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> У меня пока нет артрита, мама что-то пила раньше, ей не помогало. Я не знаю, как можно "перепробовать" все западные лекарства. Среди них есть панацея от артрита?


"что-то пила"... значит не обращались толком в клиники. Да клиники разные бывают. Особенно в РФ медицина в полном... этомсамом. Но состояние российской медицины это другой больной вопрос никак не связанный с эффективностью западной в принципе.

"Перепробовать" - пройти нормальный курс диагностики и лечения.

----------


## Нико

> "что-то пила"... значит не обращались толком в клиники. Да клиники разные бывают. Особенно в РФ медицина в полном... этомсамом. Но состояние российской медицины это другой больной вопрос никак не связанный с эффективностью западной в принципе.
> 
> "Перепробовать" - пройти нормальный курс диагностики и лечения.


Тут есть ещё вопрос очень важный -- финансы. Лекарства стоят очень дорого, обследование в хорошей клинике -- вообще заоблачно, для пенсионеров-то.

----------


## Ондрий

> Тут есть ещё вопрос очень важный -- финансы. Лекарства стоят очень дорого, обследование в хорошей клинике -- вообще заоблачно, для пенсионеров-то.


Вот вот... об этом и речь. Цена вопроса. 

Только проблема загоняется вглубь и не лечится "снимая симптомы", потом может выйти еще дороже. Кроме того, у тибетцев лечится не так уж и дешевле т.к. это "лечение" не эффективное, долгое и растягивается на продолжительно время, а "пилюльки" имеют цену. В итоге выходит не сильно дешевле если не дороже. Я уж молчу про подорванное здоровье из-за походов к тибетцам и отказе от квалифицированной помощи. Примеров у меня имеется.

Большинство лекарств всегда имеют аналоги. Лекарства (настоящие, а не тибецкие козьи какашки, которые впаривают эмчи), действительно могут не помогать. Тогда умный врач пробует прописать аналог с другим, например, изомером активного вещества или другим активным веществом лекарства, выполняющим сходные функции. 

При этом тут вопрос не всегда в цене. Мне, например, иногда помогали именно самые наидешевые, а дорогие импортные аналоги - нет. И наоброт. Это нормально.

----

Хотелось бы еще попросить верующих изучить - что же такое лекарства и какие к ним предъявляются требования по части испытаний, как они проводятся и за какой период... Почему они именно такие, а не другие. И на основании чего именно выдается разрешение на использование. Для примера можно даже просто взять упаковку аспирина и почитать инструкцию.

Тибетские непонятные округлые субстанции неопределенно темноватого цвета и состава вообще провозятся на территорию РФ совершенно *не законно*, т.к. не имеют никаких сертификатов о клинических испытаниях, не имеют инструкции с перечнем состава, показаний, противопоказаний, побочных эффектов... да не имеют вообще ничего!! это просто нечто, коричневое. Тибетские и не всегда тибетские эмчи принимая больных - делают это абсолютно не законно.

----------

Alex (28.08.2013), Поляков (28.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> У меня пока нет артрита, мама что-то пила раньше, ей не помогало. Я не знаю, как можно "перепробовать" все западные лекарства. Среди них есть панацея от артрита?


Для эффективного лечения надо знать, какой именно артрит. Если это ревматизм, нужны антибиотики и надо устранять причину. Элементарно сдать в поликлинике кровь из вены на С-реактивный белок, с определением АСТ и АЛТ, снять кардиограмму. Если это ревматоидный артрит, лечение совсем другое. Если это обычный артрозо-артрит, это определяют рентген-снимком. В этом самом частом случае местно помогает димексидовый компресс (30% димексид, иначе кожу сожжёт) с тем действующим противовоспалительным веществом, которое назначит врач; димексид проводит внутрь всё что в него попадает, а также вместо этого некоторые травы (мокрець на украинском; сейчас его полно растёт по огородам как сорняк), воспаление за ночь снимает на некоторое время. При обычном артрозоартрите длительное принятие препарата, который содержит Хондроитин-сульфат + Глюкозамин, - даёт стойкое улучшение, потому как способен медленно восстанавливать повреждённый хрящ, - в адекватных дозах, которые назначает именно врач. Раньше применяли Вобензим, но дозы его для пожилого человека неприемлемы, а в малых дозах он бесполезен. Хондроитин-сульфат + Глюкозамин: это в сущности своей биодобавка, а не химическое соединение, потому не вредит, если только аллергии нет, - хотя в России, слышала, его уже несколько лет выпускают и продают в аптеках. Раньше был только фирмы the Natural Sunshine's Products (NSP, производитель в штате Юта в США), а это очень дорого, хотя качество и надёжное (там курс лечения несколько месяцев).
А вот срочно снять боль, если другого выхода нет, ринченами можно. Если выхода нет - это или аллергия, или неукоснительная вера в препарат (это очень хорошо, тогда он много эффективнее), или упёртость пациента в том, что кроме Ринченов он нифига пить не станет, потому шо он такой  :Wink:

----------

Alex (28.08.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Тут есть ещё вопрос очень важный -- финансы. Лекарства стоят очень дорого, обследование в хорошей клинике -- вообще заоблачно, для пенсионеров-то.


Тибетские лекарства в России тоже ой как недёшевы…

----------

Ондрий (28.08.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Моей маме сильно помогает лечебная гимнастика. Я за этим тщательно слежу. 

Еще есть такой энергетический китайский пластырь - мама когда-то была вовлечена в сеть его распространения - думала туфта, а уже много лет пользуюсь - надо наклеивать точечно на болевую точку. Пахнет тибетскими лекарствами. :Smilie: 

Ондрий. Я вообще не признаю никаких лекарств и пользуюсь ими по-минимуму. По тому, что умею быстро найти нужного врача, нужное лекарство и нужное лечение хотя бы для семейных, и они быстро приходили до сих пор в норму, полагаю, что неплохо справляюсь.  :Smilie:  

Я вообще не фанатик лечения и знаю, что дыхательная гимнастика каждое утро на растяжку, правильное питание и положительный настрой позволяет мне жутко сэкономить на лекарствах. Плюс Тибетских в том числе :Smilie:  Но ринчены мне не вредят - точно знаю. И хоть я не знаю. насколько они мне в реале помогают, полагаю, вреда они мне уж точно не наносят.  :Smilie: 

Что касается походов по любым врачам - граждане, не верьте слепо ни во что, все проверяйте на опыте и выслушайте больше мнений и проведите больше исследований, чтобы принять грамотное решение. 

Засим больше клаву не насилую :Smilie:

----------

Алик (03.12.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

Что мешает Менцикангу провести клинические испытания своих методик и лекарств?
Сертифицировать пилюльки и продавать их легально в сертифицированных аптеках?
От чего такой туман?
От чего эмчи, сидящие по подвалам дхарма-центров, шепчат на уши верующим, перепуганным болезнью и отчаявшимся дуракам и дурам, что если "в сердце нет Далай Ламы, то и рильбу не помогут?" (лично слышал)
Что за блудняк такой?

А я вам скажу, что легальный бизнес для них навсегда закрыт по вполне понятным причинам. А если взяться серьезно, то многие могут и присесть.
Такие "центры" как менциканг и роящиееся вокруг этой темы "тибецкой медицины" шарлатаны и мелкие шарлатанчики получают с нелегальной работы абсолютный черный профит без всякого налогообложения, даже черт бы с ней с этой эффективностью.

А всякие какбе офциальные "центры тибецкой медицины" не более чем полу-незаконные организации которые официально по документам НЕ предлагают фармакологического лечения (могут быстро повязать), а официально это что-то типо "ёга-центра тибецкой гимнастики и релаксации". Ну и отстегивают кому надо, что бы не трогали.

----------

Alex (28.08.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Тут есть ещё вопрос очень важный -- финансы. Лекарства стоят очень дорого, обследование в хорошей клинике -- вообще заоблачно, для пенсионеров-то.


В России жуткая проблема в том, что пенсионеров волекают в покупку дорогих лекарств, которые, якобы жутко помогают, хотя есть гораздо более простые дешевые аналоги. И вообще врачи назначают порой взаимоисключающие лекарства, потому что им платят комиссионные за рекламу. 

Тут выход только один - искать и искать хорошего знающего доктора. Который разберется в форме артрита. Но, боюсь, не все болезни радикально поправимы :Frown:

----------


## Нико

> Для эффективного лечения надо знать, какой именно артрит. Если это ревматизм, нужны антибиотики и надо устранять причину. Элементарно сдать в поликлинике кровь из вены на С-реактивный белок, с определением АСТ и АЛТ, снять кардиограмму. Если это ревматоидный артрит, лечение совсем другое. Если это обычный артрозо-артрит, это определяют рентген-снимком. В этом самом частом случае местно помогает димексидовый компресс (30% димексид, иначе кожу сожжёт) с тем действующим противовоспалительным веществом, которое назначит врач; димексид проводит внутрь всё что в него попадает, а также вместо этого некоторые травы (мокрець на украинском; сейчас его полно растёт по огородам как сорняк), воспаление за ночь снимает на некоторое время. При обычном артрозоартрите длительное принятие препарата, который содержит Хондроитин-сульфат + Глюкозамин, - даёт стойкое улучшение, потому как способен медленно восстанавливать повреждённый хрящ, - в адекватных дозах, которые назначает именно врач. Раньше применяли Вобензим, но дозы его для пожилого человека неприемлемы, а в малых дозах он бесполезен. Хондроитин-сульфат + Глюкозамин: это в сущности своей биодобавка, а не химическое соединение, потому не вредит, если только аллергии нет, - хотя в России, слышала, его уже несколько лет выпускают и продают в аптеках. Раньше был только фирмы the Natural Sunshine's Products (NSP, производитель в штате Юта в США), а это очень дорого, хотя качество и надёжное (там курс лечения несколько месяцев).
> А вот срочно снять боль, если другого выхода нет, ринченами можно. Если выхода нет - это или аллергия, или неукоснительная вера в препарат (это очень хорошо, тогда он много эффективнее), или упёртость пациента в том, что кроме Ринченов он нифига пить не станет, потому шо он такой


Если артрит-артроз уже многолетний, мне кажется, это не лечится. Но всё равно спасибо, Леся!

----------


## Индра дэви

Здравствуйте дайте контакты

----------

